# Young hurt pidgey help!



## Dumdedum (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey there,

I'm very sorry to bother you all but yesterday while coming back from the shops we noticed a scruffy feral pigeon curled up in a corner of a back exit door to the store. We went over to it thinking it might be really old and just waiting to die but apon closer inspection we noticed it was just a baby and still had a few little yellow feathers on his head. He was extremely weak, couldn't fly and appeared to have something wrong with his leg. There's a LOT of birds nesting in the roof of that store is it possible he's fallen from the nest?

I couldn't just leave him there to die so we wrapped him up in my jacket and brought him back home. Sat him under the heater for 10 min and my partner boiled some water, put it in jars and rapped it in 2 towels and lay him on it. We then filled a plastic bottle top with water and mixed it with sugar and he scoffed 5 full tops of water then he started to shake. We then put him with his towels and some water in a cardboard box and left him for the night.

Next morning he seemed a lot perkier and could open his eyes but still seems very weak I put him on the table and had a close look at him and noticed no wounds but he's definitely seemed to have broken his leg or something. He holds it up all the time and if he uses it for balance his toes bend in awkward positions as if they have no feeling in them at all. He refuses to eat anything so I opened his mouth and gave him 3 bits of sweetcorn but worried to give him any more.

My question is what do you suggest I do from here? I considered asking a vet but people here generally despise pigeons and I'll most likely just get laughed at or they'll put the poor thing to sleep. Will he learn to fly by himself or should have he learned to fly by now? He doesnt seem to have anything wrong with his wings since he can move them both and flap them. Also what will I do about feeding etc?

I'm located in Aberdeen, Scotland.

Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Here is the best place to start......
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-11265.html
Can you post a picture of the bird so we can get an estimate of age and type of pigeon/dove.
We have alot of UK members which should be along soon, keep checking back and thank you for caring


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi 

For a start on feeding etc baby pigeons, please see here

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm

I don't think there too Many rescue places around you,but here those listed

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/centresinscotland.htm

Do ask any questions you have on care


----------



## Dumdedum (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the links. Here are some pictures of him(might be a her?) and his leg.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/337/123lkq.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/122o.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/111cj.png/

getting perkier by the minute. couldn't even open his eyes or strength to stand on 1 leg yesterday.


----------



## Dumdedum (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi just an update and important question. He's getting on brilliantly. I continued to feed him sweetcorn and peas and he's learned to eat them by himself and now starts squeaking like crazy when he wants food and jumps on you. his leg seems to be getting better he can use it to limp around instead of using assistance from his wings. walks around like he owns the house.

My question is when he learns to fly and his leg is better is it safe to release him? will he get on fine by himself? please would be great if someone can answer.


----------



## Tashy/Rob (Jan 18, 2012)

Dumdedum said:


> Hi just an update and important question. He's getting on brilliantly. I continued to feed him sweetcorn and peas and he's learned to eat them by himself and now starts squeaking like crazy when he wants food and jumps on you. his leg seems to be getting better he can use it to limp around instead of using assistance from his wings. walks around like he owns the house.
> 
> My question is when he learns to fly and his leg is better is it safe to release him? will he get on fine by himself? please would be great if someone can answer.


You mean you don't want to keep him/her?

Check THIS epic saga, it's a long read but worth it...

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/the-story-of-pippa-58791.html

Rob

PS: it's sooooooo easy to fall for these little ones.


----------



## Dumdedum (Jul 15, 2012)

I just read your thread. That is so cute do your pigeons just live in your house freely? Congrats to your new mummy and daddy too. 

Trust me short time he's been here we love him already. We don't have the best situation to keep him but will definitely try work something out if he doesn't have much of a chance to survive on his own.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a little sweetie. This youngster looks starved on the picture. Thank you so much for helping him/her.

It might be best for this little one if you find a rescue, to continue his care and getting him back in the wild, they will usually release them together.

But if there is no resource close by, you can just raise the little one and keep him/her too. Pigeons adapt so easily to their environment.


----------



## Tashy/Rob (Jan 18, 2012)

Dumdedum said:


> That is so cute do your pigeons just live in your house freely?


Yep, their own room with tv, radio, warm bath, Pidgie Palace....


----------



## Dumdedum (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you very much for the advice Skyeking. I've sent my closest rescue an email so we'll see what happens. 

Rob - haha they must be happiest, most spoiled pidgeys in the world. Is it still possible to keep them in an indoor cage? I have a very small rented flat.


----------



## Tashy/Rob (Jan 18, 2012)

Dumdedum said:


> Thank you very much for the advice Skyeking. I've sent my closest rescue an email so we'll see what happens.
> 
> Rob - haha they must be happiest, most spoiled pidgeys in the world. Is it still possible to keep them in an indoor cage? I have a very small rented flat.


A rabbit hutch works!!


----------



## Dumdedum (Jul 15, 2012)

That's a relief at least I know there is still the option of keeping him even with limited space. Thanks so much for the help. I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*As long as you can give him time outside of his cage each day (within your flat), and allow him free flight, he should do fine. A little sunlight outside within an enclosed cage each day is also very beneficial. Pigeons make wonderful pets.*


----------



## Dumdedum (Jul 15, 2012)

Right now I'm letting him sit on the window for an hour or two and he's entertained by the stuff going on outside. Also letting him wander around the house a bit, wish you could potty train them!  Will try my best. I defo didn't know about the sunlight I'll see what I can do about that. Thanks again for the info it's much appreciated.

Oh I also have another question if anyone knows I bought him some wild bird mix but he's really struggling to eat it why is this? It's a mix of tiny seeds etc.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Dumdedum said:


> Oh I also have another question if anyone knows I bought him some wild bird mix but he's really struggling to eat it why is this? It's a mix of tiny seeds etc.


He may have problems eating it, or just doesn't like it. Just make sure you are supplementing him. You might try putting his seed in a deep spill proof little bowl, that will help.

A real pigeon seed is a variety of large and small seeds, beans, legumes, it provides them everything they need.

Here is a picture of a young bird mix:

http://www.ralphmooreandsons.on.ca/images/y_RegPigeon.JPG

Breeder/moulting mix:

http://www.ralphmooreandsons.on.ca/images/y_Moult_Breeder_Mix.JPG


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

What a sweet and lucky squeaker!
His leg should get better with time. He steps on him and limping? I guess if it was broken he wouldn't touch the floor.


----------



## Dumdedum (Jul 15, 2012)

Skyeking - I will defo try the bowl and see what happens! have just been feeding him peas/sweetcorn and springling some of the seeds in his box cause he loves to pick. He sort of gets the seed in the tip of his beak then tries to get it down but ends up flinging it across the room instead haha. The one I'm trying him with looks a lot like the young pigeon one you showed but the sweetcorn and peas(?) are chopped up and doesnt have those little black seed thingys. 

Dima - Thank you for the reassurance I really hope so! When we first took him in he didnt use it at all and used his wing for support walking now he's using both legs with a limp and is shooting around just fine. I have noticed the bad leg seems slightly smaller than the other one.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

It looks smaler because he's tendons or muscle are still sore. If you check it under the feathers his skin color may be purple,greenish and the injured part may feel hard at touch and like a lump. But so far so good. He is recovering every day. Regarding eating, i don't know why , but my babies first seed has always been sunflower seeds without the shell. You may try that if has trouble learning to eat.


----------



## Dumdedum (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh I see that has made us feel a lot better, really appreciate the explanation. I am so glad it's not a break or anything unfixable. Will check his leg tomorrow for the colour you mentioned and buy some sunflower seeds. He's just stuffed his face and has went asleep for the night.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Dumdedum said:


> Skyeking - I will defo try the bowl and see what happens! have just been feeding him peas/sweetcorn and springling some of the seeds in his box cause he loves to pick. He sort of gets the seed in the tip of his beak then tries to get it down but ends up flinging it across the room instead haha. The one I'm trying him with looks a lot like the young pigeon one you showed but the sweetcorn and peas(?) are chopped up and doesnt have those little black seed thingys.



*Picking and flinging is the beginning of the road to becoming weaned, that is a start. Just keep on giving him seeds and especially when he is hungry, that is the motivator to get him to pick up seeds. He has to get used to the feel of seed on his tongue as well as controlling and strengthening the muscles in his tongue that allow him to swallow. Before you know it he will be picking up and swallowing one seed right after the other, and that is when he will be truly weaned! *


----------



## Dumdedum (Jul 15, 2012)

Dima you were right the skin below his wing down to the leg is miscoloured, yellow though. He's also got a patch of green skin on his back and a little hole.. Very strange? Doesn't seem to be a wound.

Tried him with the seed mix in a bowl when he was hungry and he's doing a lot better. Managing to eat about 20% of the ones he picks up, progress! Tried store for sunflower seeds but they've only got ones with shells


----------

